# For Sale:: Nothing you'd want to buy



## babalawo (Aug 26, 2008)

YOU CAN CALL US AT............+447031905966

[email protected]
[email protected]

INCOMING !!!!!

Splat.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

Air Raid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 26, 2008)

babalawo, how does it feel to be in the crosshairs.

See ya!

TO


----------



## ccheese (Aug 26, 2008)

That turkey really tick'd me off. He put a for sale spam in the Modeling
Thread !!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2008)

He put up several. I might try a long distance call.........


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 27, 2008)

Another 2-post wonder . . . . .


----------

